# For the Gentlemen:  Happy Valentine's Day!



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

:ladysman:  :ladysman:  

From all the gals on MartialTalk!!!

:ladysman:

(I had too much trouble trying to post a picture that I gave up and used these smilies instead...) 

broken link removed in favor of smilies


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> From all the gals on MartialTalk!!!



The Link is broke 

Just my luck :wah:

Thank You CeiCei It is the thought that counts. And I know that all the women here meant well.
 :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...see what happens...we get a broken link... :waah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> :ladysman:  :ladysman:
> 
> From all the gals on MartialTalk!!!
> 
> ...



 :boing2:  :boing2: 

Thank You CeiCei

 :boing2:  :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

yay.    :supcool:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

I know the other gals, for the most part, feel the same as I do about all of you!  We luv ya!

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...methinks some of the other females love to hate us... :waah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...methinks some of the other females love to hate us... :waah:



Hey.... speak for yourself!!!!!
 :jedi1:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

already know you love to hate me, Golden One... :waah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> already know you love to hate me, Golden One... :waah:




yeah, same here. :deadhorse


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

> Hey Rich
> 
> The four sisters of Mulberry Lane are wishing you a Happy Valentine's
> Day!
> ...



I got this in my e-mail yesterday. 

Thanks Again Ceicei


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hey.... speak for yourself!!!!!
> :jedi1:


That's right!  I don't hate the Goldendragon!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hey.... speak for yourself!!!!!



...you don't have to see'em on a daily basis.. :wink1:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you don't have to see'em on a daily basis.. :wink1:


 
And neither do you........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...might wanna rethink that... :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...might wanna rethink that... :uhyeah:


Mr. C!!! You're coming up here everyday and not coming to visit me!?!?! hmph!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> And neither do you........



how you figure.. :idunno: ...I see them five days a week...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> how you figure.. :idunno: ...I see them five days a week...


Now Mr. C has voices........strange.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

you're so far off it's not even funny...methinks you need to reread the post... :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

I know you're not talking about Mr. C........you're talking about the other people.

Just wondering how long it would take you to catch on.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...I think it was the other way around...you're the one that had to go reread... :roflmao:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

I most certainly did not!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

suurrreeee...you're the one talking about voices and such.... :roflmao:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Voices......yes......they tell me to do evil things......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...mine speak Spanish.. :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine speak Samoan, but I can speak that too, so I understand them.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

Somoan.... :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Samoan.....language spoken in Samoa......lived there for a while.....picked up the language pretty fast.......only other foreign language I know is Latin.  Cogito ergo sum!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...speak Latin fluently, do you...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

sic, inquam.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

yes...of course.. :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Actually means "Yes, I say"


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

....my bad.   :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Someone isn't fluent in Latin!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Someone isn't fluent in Latin!




Another Thread gone to seed..........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...score for us.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...score for us.



**scoffs and sticks out tongue*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

..careful...a bird may land there... :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ..careful...a bird may land there... :roflmao:




Look who's talking.. or sticking out tongue.. ~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

hey...I'm not right now...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey...I'm not right now...



nope maybe not.. but I guarantee the first time you do it tonight ohhhhhhhhh *Wicked Grin*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

eek... :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> eek... :uhohh:


*yup.. you got the idea*  -vampfeed-


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *yup.. you got the idea*  -vampfeed-



Lucky you! I'm jealous................ :ticked:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...how am I the lucky on this predicament.. :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...how am I the lucky on this predicament.. :idunno:


Definitely not the lucky one..


----------

